

Desert Bus: The Very Worst Video Game Ever Created - Umalu
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/07/the-worst-video-game-ever-created.html

======
frankcaron
I really hate the source article's headline; it completely subverts the
article's most important point and renders the whole article one that will
likely be glossed over by readers who wouldn't otherwise know what Desert Bus
is. Something like "How The World's Worst Video Game Makes Sick Kids Happy"
would've been a lot more eye-grabbing and useful in highlighting why Desert
Bus is so important.

The New Yorker never ceases to disappoint me.

